# HTV Peeling off



## Endlessprints (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi,

For a while I have been using htv from MDP - the hot flex stuff. Initially the transfers are perfect very smooth edging and stuck very well.

But recently we have had lot coming back weeks later because the lettering is all peeling off... I'm not sure what's going on here but it's all different parents bringing them back.

What could be going wrong? The website states that it should handle washes of up to 80oc and is safe to use in the tumble dryer.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Have you checked the pressure and temp settings on your press? Using the same brand of shirts that you did in the past?


----------



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

I have had this problem with mdp a few times in the past every time I report it to them they blame my press which by the way is brand new hotronix. It's usually the same colour light pink occasionally red. Vinyl does have a shelf life so it could just bbe out of date stock sent to you. I use Xpres now same stuff just hoping I won't have the same problem, so far so good.


----------



## ddamico361 (Jun 28, 2016)

Endlessprints said:


> Hi,
> 
> For a while I have been using htv from MDP - the lettering is all peeling off...


Who is MDP? Sounds like their product is not very good. I'm new so I'm finding my way through alternatives. Thanks.

DavidD


----------

